
Bill Gates and Warren Buffett Pick Up a Shift at Dairy Queen [video] - dennisgorelik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQWkNXr2ujI
======
canada_dry
You figure in the thirty minutes that Bill and Warren spent 'working' at that
Dairy Queen their wealth probably increased by more than every employee in the
entire chain combined will earn this year!

